# Rost an Fleischwolf



## maniana (13. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es wird ja in Bezug auf Grätenreiche Fische immer wieder ein Fleischwolf empfohlen. So einen manuellen habe ich mir jetzt zugelegt, gespült, getestet und anschließend nochmals gereinigt.

Eine halbe Stunde später als ich den wieder einpacken wollte ist mir ein massiver Rostansatz an der Lochscheibe aufgefallen. Und das auch in den Löchern drin.

Da ich mir auf der einen Seite nicht vorstellen kann daß das normal ist, auf der anderen Seite aber glaube daß ich hier kein Montagsmodell erwischt habe, würde mich mal interessieren wie das bei Eurem Fleischwolf ist?

Den Rost bekomme ich aus den Löchern unmöglich wieder raus, und appetitlich ist das auch nicht, auch wenn der Rost nicht gesundheitsschädlich ist.

Wie schauts bei Eurem Fleischwolf aus?
Was würdet Ihr machen? (Gerät ist nagelneu, von HEUTE)


----------



## Riesenangler (13. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Völlig normal.  Das habe ich bei meinen Sätzen auch. Wenn du noch nicht damit gearbeitet hast dann ruhig mit richtig heißen Wasser abwaschen.  Und dann trocken rubbeln. Wobei die Sätze eigentlich von selber trocknen.  Dann die Scheiben leicht Einölen. Wichtig Lebensmittelfette verwenden.  Auch wichtig den Satz vor Verwendung reinigen.  Niemals in der Geschirrspülmaschine oder mit scharfen Reinigern säubern, weil die meisten Sätze nicht aus Edelstahl oder Rostträgen Stahl bestehen.  Das hat was mit der besseren Schleifbarkeit zu tun.  
Als Metzger kann ich dir nur raten nicht selber  zu schleifen versuchen, weil die Wolfsteile auf einander eingeschliffen werden sollen.  Was man aber ohne die entsprechende Technik nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.  Im Gegenteil, man versaut es Garantiert.
Einfach mit heiß Wasser reinigen und den allerersten Durchsatz wegtun.


----------



## Gondoschir (13. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Kauf dir in der Bucht Oxalsäure. Die löst Du in Wasser auf, erhitzt das ganze und dann die Lochscheibe da rein. Nach 2 Stunden den Rost unter klarem Wasser abspülen und fertig.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Danke für den Tipp.  Den kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Und danach Ballistol - hilft gegen Rost und ist gesundheitlich unbedenklich.
Petri


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Völlig normal.  Das habe ich bei meinen Sätzen auch. Wenn du noch nicht damit gearbeitet hast dann ruhig mit richtig heißen Wasser abwaschen.  Und dann trocken rubbeln. Wobei die Sätze eigentlich von selber trocknen.  Dann die Scheiben leicht Einölen. Wichtig Lebensmittelfette verwenden.  Auch wichtig den Satz vor Verwendung reinigen.  Niemals in der Geschirrspülmaschine oder mit scharfen Reinigern säubern, weil die meisten Sätze nicht aus Edelstahl oder Rostträgen Stahl bestehen.  Das hat was mit der besseren Schleifbarkeit zu tun.
> Als Metzger kann ich dir nur raten nicht selber  zu schleifen versuchen, weil die Wolfsteile auf einander eingeschliffen werden sollen.  Was man aber ohne die entsprechende Technik nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.  Im Gegenteil, man versaut es Garantiert.
> Einfach mit heiß Wasser reinigen und den allerersten Durchsatz wegtun.



Richtig, alles wichtige gesagt - so und nicht anders!!



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und danach Ballistol - hilft gegen Rost und ist gesundheitlich unbedenklich.
> Petri



Was ihr nur immer mit Ballistol habt, das Zeug ist kein Allheilmittel und kann u.U. mehr kaputt machen als es hilft!!
Danach  allesfalls die Scheiben dünn mit Speiseöl einreiben, fertig - auf eine  Gußeisere Pfanne schmiert man den Rotz auch nicht drauf sondern nimmt  Speiseöl.


----------



## Franky (14. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

@ Rhinefisher:
welches "Ballistol"?  Da gibts ja nun mehrere Sorten...  Du meinst sicher das "Universalöl" und hoffentlich nicht das "Werkstattöl"... :q
Wer auf Nummer ganz sicher gehen will, nimmt das "H1" - ist komplett geschmacks- und geruchsneutral, was das "Universalöl" leider nicht aufweist. 
Damit läuft sogar die Küchenmaschine etwas leiser!


----------



## Andal (14. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Pfannen nimmt man auch regelmäßiger her, als einen Wolf. Speiseöl hat die dumme Eigenschaft zu verharzen. Es bildet sich zu einem widerlichen Geklebe um, das nur sehr schlecht wieder abgeht. Für einen Langzeitrostschutz ist Speiseöl die allerletzte Wahl. Sehr gut, aber auch nicht billig, wäre Kamelienöl. Das haben schon die alten Samurai für ihre Schwerter genommen, weil die auch absolut nicht rostfrei waren/sind.


----------



## Franky (14. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Der Vergleich mit Eisenkochgeschirr hinkt ein wenig... Da wird das Öl eingebrannt und kann so nicht mehr verharzen oder ranzig werden.


----------



## maniana (14. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

erstmal danke für die Infos.
Ich finde das irgendwie alles eklig, bin irgendwie drauf und dran den Wolf zurückzugeben #q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Brauchste nicht, es gibt bestimmt wesentlich schlimmere Sachen im Essen von denen wir nichts wissen und gegen die wir nix machen können...


----------



## uwe2855 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Dann kauf dir doch eine Lochscheibe aus Edelstahl.

Hier z.B.:

http://www.kochform.de/Lochscheibe-zu-GEFU-Fleischwolf-Groesse-5.htm

Uwe


----------



## Franky (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Hi...
Ich hab mit dem TE "gemailt"... Der Rost ist leider nicht das einzige Problem an dem Ding...


----------



## Gondoschir (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*



Franky schrieb:


> Der Rost ist leider nicht das einzige Problem an dem Ding...



Wenn es aus Wasser Wein macht, hätte ich evtl. Interesse...


----------



## Franky (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Das wäre allerdings mal innovativ... :q


----------



## maniana (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir doch eine Lochscheibe aus Edelstahl.
> 
> Hier z.B.:
> 
> ...




danke für den Tip! das wäre eventuell noch eine Alternative! 







Franky schrieb:


> Hi...
> Ich hab mit dem TE "gemailt"... Der Rost ist leider nicht das einzige Problem an dem Ding...



Mmmmoment, das stimmt so ganz und gar nicht.
Du meintest weil der Wolf aus Aluguß ist, könnte das zum Problem mit Zitronen werden.
Da ich auch keine Zitronen wolfe, ist das in keinster Weise ein Problem für mich...







Wollebre schrieb:


> Die Löcher kannst einfach reinigen. Im Waffengeschäft Stahlbürsten (keine aus Messing) für cal. .22 (Kleinkaliber) kaufen. In Akkuschrauber einspannen und nach ein paar Minuten ist wieder alles blank.
> Nach dem Reinigen die Lochscheiben einölen und in einer verschlossenen Plastiktüte aufbewahren.



Das sehe ich nicht mal ansatzweise ein, wenn ich noch einen Tag Urlaub nehmen muss um den Wolf
sauber zu bekommen, dann ist er wort_wörtlich für die Katz


----------



## Riesenangler (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Da gibt es noch einen Trick, für den Fall das du den Wolf dann doch noch benutzen willst.  Der geht schnell und man bekommt die Scheibe relativ gut wieder frei von der Masse. Man nehme einen Scheuerlappen (natürlich einen Sauberen) den tränkt man im KALTEN Wasser und legt ihn  locker und fluffig zusammen. Dann die Wolfscheibe drauf legen und dann mit voller Wucht mit der Ferse ein oder zwei mal kräftig draufstampfen.  Durch das Wasser im Lappen wird der Rest der Masse aus den Löchern gedrückt.  Dann die Scheibe nochmal Spülen und trocknen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Bei dem Titel "Rost an Fleischwolf" habe ich zuerst an ein Sternegericht gedacht.

 Nur Rost "am" Fleischwolf lässt mich grübeln.|kopfkrat


----------



## Riesenangler (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Rost am oder im Wolf geht ja noch. 
Viel schlimmer ist Lattenrost. Das ist eine bei uns total unterschätzte Geschlechtskrankheit..


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Rost am oder im Wolf geht ja noch.
> Viel schlimmer ist Lattenrost. Das ist eine bei uns total unterschätzte Geschlechtskrankheit..


 

 Vermutlich aber eine regional begrenzte Sache. :m


----------



## mathei (16. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*

Schmeiß das Ding einfach über Nacht in ein Glas Cola. Das kannst auch mit Pilkern und rostigen Haken machen


----------



## Franky (17. April 2015)

*AW: Rost an Fleischwolf*



maniana schrieb:


> Mmmmoment, das stimmt so ganz und gar nicht.
> Du meintest weil der Wolf aus Aluguß ist, könnte das zum Problem mit Zitronen werden.
> Da ich auch keine Zitronen wolfe, ist das in keinster Weise ein Problem für mich...




Mmmmmmooment  So hab ich das auch nicht ausdrücken wollen   Generell ist Alu ein problematisches Material in der Küche, da es nicht nur mit säurehaligen Lebensmitteln reagiert sondern auch mit Salz. Wenn sich Dir einmal die komplette Alufolie ins Essen gebröselt hat, könntest Du das auch so sehen...


----------

